# q9550 not stable [PLEASE HELP]



## imteme (Nov 20, 2011)

So Im trying to reach my Q9550 to 3.6ghz with no luck. 

Well I've got it run stable over two hours on prime95 with max 55 temprature.

This morning I turned pc on and it didnt even post. Just no-signal. 
I had to remove MOBO battery (Clear Cmos) To reset bios settings.. 

It booted and everything is fine on stock clocks... This happens all the time. Its stable and runs fine but after keeping PC off longer time, it wont boot.

Settings:

FSB 417x8.5= ~ 3600mhz

Vcore: 1.34v

No other voltages changed. Dram frequency changes to 795. I cant prevent it. I have also tried 834 dram frequency. No luck.




I dont understand this anymore. Could anyone help me with this problem?





CPU: Q9550
MOBO: P7n sli platinum
GPU: Asus GTX 285 TOP
Memory: Corsair XMS2 2x2gb dual channel 800mhz DDR2
PSU: corsair 520 HX

other volts:

CPU: 1.34v
Memory: 1.9v
VTT FSB: 1.2v
NB voltage: 1.24v
SB core: 1.5v

Thanks, imteme!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your dram speed will change because your changing fsb.

you should be ok with 795 but you dont want to go over that speed.

what I would say is that two hours on prime95 is not long enough to test stabilty. When you overclock you up the fsb in stages of 10MHz and save a reboot each time its been raised to see if you can get into windows.

once you have raised by 60Mhz then you test for one hour with occt whilst monitoring the temps. When you get to an overclock your happy with then you test with prime 95 for 7 hours atleast.

you should set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states for that ram i.e 2v or whatever it is.


----------



## imteme (Nov 20, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> your dram speed will change because your changing fsb.
> 
> you should be ok with 795 but you dont want to go over that speed.
> 
> ...



Still ive tried to set the ram volts up too. It works fine. I can reboot. When i keep pc shutted down over hour it wont post.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check your 12v, 3.3v and 5v in the BIOS and post what they are on here


----------



## imteme (Nov 20, 2011)

5v: 4.96

12v: 12.14v


3.2ghz works fine and boots. With stock voltages.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if those voltages rise or drop by 5% then your psu needs replaced.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

How old is your psu? I assume its not enough juice for a gtx285 and an OC q9550. When power supplies first turn on there is a surge of power thats alot more then what the system uses to run for a split sec. 

Your psu is probably at the limited where it can not provide this "turn on" juice.


----------



## imteme (Nov 20, 2011)

I got cold start problem. Dont think its psu. Only when starting cold it wont post. I van shut down for 10 min and restart just fine. Not if its down over 30min


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds like a power issue to me or possibly a battery issue.

do you get any beeps?


----------

